# Outriggers for sale



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

SOLD


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Will these fit a Hobie ?? ... LMK :toast


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Sold pending payment!


----------

